# What can I do with hunks of cinder block?



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Outside my "office" window, abutting our property line, is a large pile of hunks of cincer block, concrete, etc. The neighbor's garage settled badly over the past fifty years and they had to hire a contractor to steady a wall, remove the old foundation and install a new one. That pile of miscellaneous sizes and shapes sure looks like a G scale mountain.

I have probably half an acre of backyard at my disposal, waiting for the Cheektowaga Central RR to lay down track. But it's just plain flat and dull out there. I figure I and my dolly could move these pieces one by one out to the back 40 and make something that looks like a mountain. But I'm clueless what to do once I've piled them up. They'll still look like a pile of broken concrete. But it seems like a good starting point for...something.

Any suggestions what to do, and how to do it? I figure the contractos will be back on Monday so I'll have to let the neighbors know I want that stuff. Another reason for them to think I'm a little off.

JackM


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah grasshopper! You have correctly taken the first step on your journey towards enlightenment! The journey of a thousand lifetimes begins with but a single......oh, forget this "_Kung Fu_" crap! Simply put - you've got the right idea! When you have a dead level area (as I do) you need to figure out ways to make elevation changes and unless you have a bulldozer and access to a lot of dirt, you are going to have to get creative! Those concrete blocks take up an enormous amount of space! Sure, they can be piled up and still look like a pile of concrete but watch what happens when you start pouring dirt on top of it! Get a decent layer built up and you can then add rocks (you know, the big ones and not river rock! I recommend Colorado granite or Arkansas moss rock but Kansas limestone has also worked for me!) and by setting them in strategic places you can create a truly exceptional mountain scene! With the addition of greenery such as Dwarf Alberta Spruce trees, groundcover and the like you then have your landscape pretty well covered. 
If you're looking for dirt and are planning on building a pond or some such water feature then I recommend using the dirt you take out of the ground to help build up your mountain! Trust me, it'll work!


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

My thoughts exactly Steve. When you start hauling dirt to fill or build mountains, anything you can do to take of space underneath helps.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I use cinder blocks to make canyons. You can do two things 

1. Cover them with mesh and apply stucco to make the walls of the canyon 

2 Soak burlap in concrete / motar/ stucco and apply to the walls to a make the canyon walls. 

Her are some expamples of what I did 

I have not finished this project. It is on hold till cooler weather.

Also need more money


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey JJ, that's coming along great!! I can't wait to see the pics as the project progresses!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep interesting JJ. looks like your set up to work the night shift. So go for it as it should be cooler and you don't need all that sleep anyway.







Later RJD


----------

